# Quick Gigging Trip



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Went to gulf shores this afternoon to mainly put the new lights in the water and adjust them. Put in right after dark and saw one fish that was close 15 ft from the ramp. Let him go and gigged another one right up on some rocks a few feet from him. Just a little too windy where I was at for my taste but looks like there showing up. Got to use the Grade 5 Titanium Gig Jim made me and I have to say It is just about indestructible. I hit that fish up on a piece of concrete and I hit him hard on purpose just to see what it would do to the gigg head and it still looks the same.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad you tested it for me ! now I can make me another and get it on one of my Boutwell Bamboo handles and go out and look for some Flounder laying on a concrete slab !!! LOL :laughing: But I will take it easy with my gig !


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Good stuff. I believe folks are seeing the advantage of the cosson boutwell combo. Nothing better. I believe I use mine a good bit more than the average guy. Never a problem.


----------

